# Way to receive text ?



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Delete mod please. Found a way lol

http://www.emailtextmessages.com/


----------



## mwalt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I'm looking around Google web and the market or maybe I'm just not trying too hard but is there a mod or app that let's you receive text on the tablet? Without having a completly different number or what not. I know Google talk works buuuut yea. How about like a webtop thingy? I use airdroid to push to a laptop.
> 
> Just curious if it was possible even.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I saw the one listed below earlier. You'd still have to have your phone around, though it wouldn't have to be in the same room as you.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apdroid.tabtalk


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Google Voice?


----------



## qwho (Jul 16, 2012)

I successfully sent and received texts via my google voice number from mine.


----------



## lippstuh (Dec 1, 2011)

DeskSMS app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Tablet Talk (app.)


----------

